# 1st Annual Muskie Challenge Fishing Tournament



## Muskie Challenge (Oct 4, 2010)

*DATES:*

_November 6-7th_

*LOCATION:*

_Belle River & City Marina, Windsor, Ontario_

Please visit our website for more information, 

http://muskiechallenge.com/ 

*Sponsors & Prizes will be announced soon!*


----------

